# EMT cert in multiple states



## hottrotter18 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it possible to hold an EMT cert in say, Oregon, then take the California EMT refresher/ requirements, then and be certed in both Oregon and California simutanously?


----------



## Aidey (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, to a point. You have to be sponsored by doctor in each state usually. There are some areas that require people to be certified in two states. Kansas City comes to mind, since occasionally MAST from MO goes into KS and AMR from KS goes into MO. Well, at least they used to, don't know how things are going now with MAST being taken over by the FD. I know someone certified in both WA and OR also.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

It's called "Reciprocity" and most states have a way of doing it.


Many accept the NREMT so as long as you have that, you have very little, if any, work to do to get a cert in another state.  Some might just make you pay a fee and prove you're NR.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 5, 2010)

Aidey said:


> Yes, to a point. You have to be sponsored by doctor in each state usually.



How do you mean? Are you referring to state certification or authority to practice under specific protocol from the service medical director?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> How do you mean? Are you referring to state certification or authority to practice under specific protocol from the service medical director?



Some states require a physicians signature stating you are current in your skills and knowledge before they will grant you certification.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 5, 2010)

Other states require an ambulance company to "sponsor" your certificatrion in that state--so you need to have a job lined up...


----------



## FLEMTP (Apr 5, 2010)

its a very easy process most of the time.. i hold EMS certification in 2 states currently.. with plans to obtain at least one more ...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oregon will take your NREMT-B but our basics also do CBG, sub Q injections, and dual lumen airways. So you will need to have an Oregon Paramedic or RN sign you off on the state paper work for those skills before submitting all your reciprocity files. I signed a couple basics off last month.
I hold cert's outside of Oregon, many states do not require you live, work, or have a medical director in the state just to obtain there cert. You just file reciprocity and pay them money


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 5, 2010)

I hold 1 NREMT and two state certs (about to upgrade my NM to Intermediate though)


----------

